# Using various woods species for mortise and tenon joint



## Woodworker101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi LJ's,

I'm currently in the process of building a smal workbench. The legs are made out of Radiata pine and the top is made from European beech, Douglas fir and Tasmanian oak. I'm thinking about making the lower and upper stretches out of Tasmanian Oak as that is what I have available on hand in my workshop. My question is can i make a mortise and tenon joint using two different wood species for example, cutting a mortise in the radiata pine legs and making the tenons out of Tasmanian Oak or does this weaken the joint?

Cheers,
Jackson


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

The resulting joint will be as strong as the weakest of the two species. Other than that I see no problem.


----------



## Woodworker101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you jdh122


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

What he said


----------

